# Myths of Activated Carbon



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

Yep seems so. I have a friend who works making the water filter cartridges and he said that heating the contents to over 200C will recharge it but only for a little while(the cartridge makers seal them to prevent / discourage this).
This is not viable with sponges impregnated with activated carbon dust for obvious reasons.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

The only problems I see there are.. coconut carbon is also used in RO filters... hydrogen sulfide is _in_organic.. they say changing AC out periodically is probably needless but then say it should be thrown away once exhausted (I have read it can take as little as a few weeks), they also seem to consider the expulsion of PO4 afterward and the possibility to induce algae. Seems like more than one person contributed here. And lord knows I have a big problem with ants dropping their carbon dust in my tank. :tongue:

I don't go there, not sure if I ever will.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

In my opinion carbon has it's good and bad points. Among more advanced aquarists it seems to go through fads, being in one day and out the next. There does seem to be a lot of questionable information published about it. Some information has got to be wrong, because it contradicts other information. They both can't be right.

My take on carbon is that you use it when you have a specific problem to solve. If there is no problem, you don't need carbon. I highly recommend that you rinse the carbon clean before use. That carbon dust is a mess to get out, and has been blamed for other problems. 

There is also a great deal of variation in the quality of carbons out there. I believe in only using a top quality carbon. No point in causing a problem and messing up your tank because you saves a few dollars on cheep carbon.


----------



## reignOfFred (Jun 7, 2010)

The one thing I do know is that most people don't need it and it accomplishes nothing already taken care of by the water treatment plant and conditioner. I haven't used the stuff in 15 years, exept last month to help remove meds from a BGA treatment.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

ADA uses it and suggests, it, it must work right??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Penac etc questions.........gets much much more press, the basic stuff, water changes, how to scape and prune, carbon in the start etc..........??????

Nope.:icon_roll

Carbon is not a bad idea, removes organic fraction well, this includes many decaying plant products, and as it ages, with high porosity......ends up nice biomedia.

I use it mostly for color, but see no reason NOT to use it in the start up.....or to remove color if you do not want to do another water change etc.
Zeolite is good for initial set ups if you use ADA As and need to add fish that week etc.........

Myths: it's detrimental to planted tanks: removes all the Fe, other ferts..............etc.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Use of Activate Carbon*

Good morning jdm...

The chemical information in these posts is interesting, but way over this old school water keeper's head. From the little I've read on the subject, the use of carbon is overemphasized, because routine water changes will remove many more dissolved substances in the tank than carbon can. I use it mainly to keep the tank odors down, but it does little to keep the water clean.

Just one reporter's opinion.

B


----------



## jdm68 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the replies people! 

I agree that something seems a little weird on that link, like multiple authors, or the same one but they took a LONG break in between writing the first and second half. I've got carbon in my filter because I'm too lazy to take it out. When I do change out my canisters media, I will probably just put more ceramic media back in and save the carbon for times the water may get smelly or take on a color, or(hopefully not)when I need to remove meds from the water. Then again, I could just piggyback a HOB on the tank with a load of carbon when I need and then won't have to tear into the canister...


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I run carbon all the time for color removal and removal of other chemicals that may develop or get into the tank.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

I use it sometimes on a fresh setup, usually leave it in as biomedia and obviously we don't care if it releases nutrients to our plants. I also use it to remove meds. Otherwise I don't see it as a requirement either. But not useless.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I did some internet research about activated carbon a few months ago, and as I recall, it is most effective for "big" molecules, like organic ones, and not effective at all for small molecules, like all inorganic ones. Perhaps it removes some of the chelator in trace mixes, but I doubt it. And, I can't see any way it releases phosphate at any time - where is the phosphate coming from? It seems pretty well established that it removes medicines (all organic compounds), and tannins causing yellowed water (also organic). I think I still have several bags of it in my aquarium junk box from various filters I bought over the last 5 years, so I don't think I have ever used it, at least not in this century.


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

I use carbon to remove tannins leached from my driftwood (just added a new piece so it's needed) and it helps remove that fishy odor from the water.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Do more wc's, money better spent.


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

xmas_one said:


> Do more wc's, money better spent.


What about people that have tap water that is unusable and RO isn't easily attained? I live 8+ miles away from the nearest RO dispenser, and lug two 5gal jugs and one 7gal jug to do a water change in JUST my 55gal tank, and now I have a 29gal tank to take care of, as well, up from a 10gal, which is now going to be my feeder/QT tank (only one at a time, obviously). It's not feasible to do more frequent water changes. If throwing in a $10 pack of carbon will clear up the color in the water AND get rid of a smell that, in my tanks, doesn't go away with water changes.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

jedimasterben said:


> What about people that have tap water that is unusable and RO isn't easily attained? I live 8+ miles away from the nearest RO dispenser, and lug two 5gal jugs and one 7gal jug to do a water change in JUST my 55gal tank, and now I have a 29gal tank to take care of, as well, up from a 10gal, which is now going to be my feeder/QT tank (only one at a time, obviously). It's not feasible to do more frequent water changes. If throwing in a $10 pack of carbon will clear up the color in the water AND get rid of a smell that, in my tanks, doesn't go away with water changes.


Tap water is not unusable.


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

xmas_one said:


> Tap water is not unusable.


For most. My angelfish do not fare well using my tap water, which can range from medium hardness to very hard whenever it so feels like it. Since using RO water, I've been able to control the hardness, and I've never had any issues or lost fish.


----------



## jdm68 (Jun 2, 2011)

xmas_one said:


> Tap water is not unusable.


Agree. If you treat your tap water, it is alright for most applications. Many, many people successfully use treated tap water, and some have managed to use untreated tap water as well. Obviously frisbee fish, high grade wuss shrimp, and other fussy animals need special accommodation, but lots, probably most, fish and shrimp will thrive in properly treated water.


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

jdm68 said:


> Agree. If you treat your tap water, it is alright for most applications. Many, many people successfully use treated tap water, and some have managed to use untreated tap water as well. Obviously frisbee fish, high grade wuss shrimp, and other fussy animals need special accommodation, but lots, probably most, fish and shrimp will thrive in properly treated water.


Freesbie fish = discus? You really cracked me up LOL. :icon_mrgr:icon_mrgr:icon_mrgr

i've been both with and without carbon in my canister filter. see no difference. so i am happy to save a few bucks a month on carbon. i see carbon could be used to remove color/odor etc, fortunately i have neither of those. heck, in my 2.5 planted, i don't even have any filter just a 40 gph pump that moves water, and no algae either.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

I glad live in a location where there's no problems with the tap water.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

I use RO too, because I had to at one point and just continued on with it. I think it's more important for people to understand what's going into the tank, if the source is adequate then use it. I personally don't want to waste anymore time keeping tabs on my water plant. If I were growing plants with no livestock, then my tap would be perfect.


----------



## PsiPro (Jan 7, 2008)

DaveK said:


> In my opinion carbon has it's good and bad points. Among more advanced aquarists it seems to go through fads, being in one day and out the next.


IMHO Truer words have never been spoken. Some people swear by it, some people swear at it.

I run the AQW, this article causes us the most greif. When I moved to SW I got some online flame (and never went back to that forum) for suggesting carbon may not be all that it is cracked up to be.

I beg of you, if anyone finds good sourced information please add it or at least PM me with a link. The more sources, supporting either position, the more accurate we can keep the article.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

PsiPro said:


> ...
> I beg of you, if anyone finds good sourced information please add it or at least PM me with a link. The more sources, supporting either position, the more accurate we can keep the article.


The best reading material I ever saw on carbon filtration is in the book _Captive Seawater Fishes_ by Stephen Spotte. This is an older book. Yes, the book is about SW systems, but the section on carbon applies to FW also. It is available at places like Amazon.com, but has a completely outrageous price. Unlike most other aquarium books, this book is more directed to public aquariums, and is written like a formal college level text book. In other words, it's fully footnoted and has extensive notes and references. This is something you don't see on most internet pages or your typical aquarium book.

Since the chapter you want on carbon filtration is only about 10 pages long, get the book from your library. Most can get almost any books you want.


----------



## david meyers (Jul 15, 2011)

What are the thoughts on Animal Bone Charcoal which doesn't seem to be available any more? I have used it for 40 yrs. as a friend of mine always said carbon was useless. Luckiliy I bought a 100 bag of ABC before it seemed to become scarce.


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

I haven't used carbon in I don't know how long. I saw no difference when I stopped using it, and figured why spend money on something I don't need? 

If tank water is discolored, or smells fishy, do some water changes.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I use it everytime I get a new Eheim canister with a cabon pad included, about every 8 years or so. I don't think it hurts anything and it does polish the water for a couple of weeks and then as said before makes for extra bio-media until your next filter cleaning.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

But isnt Purigen better and atleast rechargeable?

Once I found Purigen, I dropped the AC and havent used it since.


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

JasonG75 said:


> But isnt Purigen better and atleast rechargeable?
> 
> Once I found Purigen, I dropped the AC and havent used it since.


Yup. Purigen is good, as is Poly-Filter. Poly Filter in particular is good at absorbing Ammonia from the water. (Not to be confused with generic poly filter media)


----------



## Tenor1 (Jan 15, 2012)

I live near Long Beach in San Pedro and have used the tap water without issue for 50 years and in my plant tank doing weekly water changes. Tom Barr convinced me over 10 years ago that the water would be just fine and it is.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Just a thought, but does AC remove hormones/pheromones? If I remember correctly, fish secrete hormones (or other organic chemicals) to signal to other fish. If those chemicals build up in the tank, it is pretty determinable to the health of the fish. Not saying a water change wouldn't solve it, or that AC is better then a WC. Just thinking out loud...


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

I havent used activated carbon in years. Just bio and mechanical filtration, (mainly bio).

I have heard that AC may cause Hole in the head of discus, but i think that's just paranoia.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh, TFH (The Skeptical Aquarist) had a really good article on AC a while back.. I'll have to go dig it up again.


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 10, 2008)

jedimasterben said:


> What about people that have tap water that is unusable and RO isn't easily attained? I live 8+ miles away from the nearest RO dispenser, and lug two 5gal jugs and one 7gal jug to do a water change in JUST my 55gal tank, and now I have a 29gal tank to take care of, as well, up from a 10gal, which is now going to be my feeder/QT tank (only one at a time, obviously). It's not feasible to do more frequent water changes. If throwing in a $10 pack of carbon will clear up the color in the water AND get rid of a smell that, in my tanks, doesn't go away with water changes.


A decent RO unit is $129. There's nobody who can afford a fish tank who RO isn't easily attainable for.


----------



## Rhodophyta (Jul 16, 2010)

I use carbon to remove chlorine and chloramine from my tap water. That is what it does best, but it also removes lead and copper, taste and odor. In the aquarium it removes yellow color and meds. It should be prewetted with RODI water before use. Otherwise much of the interior never gets wet and the carbon surface gets used up.


----------



## Rhodophyta (Jul 16, 2010)

Rich Conley said:


> A decent RO unit is $129. There's nobody who can afford a fish tank who RO isn't easily attainable for.


I have both city tap water and a well. My well water would rapidly destroy any aquarium RO unit. It has CO2 and calcium, plus sediment, but not the bad smell which is very difficult to treat. There are huge units that treat this. One of my brothers has one on his well. It looks like a big tool shed but it does the job great. $129 might cover a maintenance call.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

From OPs link:"Can I leave it in the tank

Activated carbon will not leak the chemicals back out regardless of how long you leave it in the water. "

I have a very hard time believing there is absolutely no osmotic effect associated with carbon after it has loaded up.

I use it for tannin removal from time to time and after medicating a Q-tank. I feel it's a great tool to have for specific issues.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

There is quite a bit of info at www.seachem.com
They have a library that includes quite a few useful articles. One is specifically about activated carbon. 
Another that I like is about filtration in general, and includes a certain amount of info about removing all sorts of things from the water using AC and many other media. 
I think both these articles would be good reading for more info about AC and removing things from the water. They are not college text book level, but are well above the beginner level.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Rhodophyta said:


> I have both city tap water and a well. My well water would rapidly destroy any aquarium RO unit. It has CO2 and calcium, plus sediment, but not the bad smell which is very difficult to treat. There are huge units that treat this. One of my brothers has one on his well. It looks like a big tool shed but it does the job great. $129 might cover a maintenance call.


If the "bad smell" is the rotten egg smell it's actually a simple remedy. I had that in my well water at my last house. I put a chlorine injector on it with a carbon filter. The chlorine precipitates the sulphur and allows the carbon to remove it. 



> Chlorine bleach can effectively remove medium to high levels (over 6 mg/l) of hydrogen sulfide. The chlorine in the bleach chemically reacts with (oxi- dizes) the hydrogen sulfide eliminating the "rotten egg" odor. Chlorine bleach also reacts with iron or manganese, and disinfects water supplies.
> An automatic chlorinator (chemical feed pump) adds chlorine to the water sys- tem (Figure 2). A filtering system then removes the sulfur, iron and man- ganese sediment formed. A settling tank sometimes replaces the filter system. A 500 to 1,000 gallon settling tank is generally sufficient.
> 
> 
> ...


Carbon is an ADSORPTIVE media not absorbent. Adsorption involves surface are. It's hard to reactivate carbon because you can't get temps high enough to refracture the carbon to yield more surface area. It's* not* like a sponge.



> *Adsorption* is the adhesion of atoms, ions, or molecules from a gas, liquid, or dissolved solid to a surface.[1] This process creates a film of the _adsorbate_ on the surface of the _adsorbent_. This process differs from absorption, in which a fluid (the _absorbate_) permeates or is dissolved by a liquid or solid (the _absorbent_).[2] Note that adsorption is a surface-based process while absorption involves the whole volume of the material. The term _sorption_ encompasses both processes, while _desorption_ is the reverse of adsorption. It is a _surface phenomenon_.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Carbon is an ADSORPTIVE media not absorbent. Adsorption involves surface are. It's hard to reactivate carbon because you can't get temps high enough to refracture the carbon to yield more surface area. It's* not* like a sponge.



Just to add to that - the activated carbon is very porous, so the surface area on the inside of the grains adsorbs as well.

There is a slight chance that baking carbon in the oven can help remove some of the more volatile compounds, but it's not at all reliable, and is most likely just going to waste a bunch of energy and effort.


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

plantbrain said:


> ADA uses it and suggests, it, it must work right??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Penac etc questions.........gets much much more press, the basic stuff, water changes, how to scape and prune, carbon in the start etc..........??????
> 
> ...


This Krib article does show that activated carbon removes some chelated metals in CSM. I'm sure at some point it reaches saturation and can't absorb anymore but at least in the beginning it does absorb quite a bit.

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Fertilizer/keslar-carbon.html


----------

